# Σαδοκαπιταλισμός



## FunkSoulBrother (May 19, 2011)

Είχα διαβάσει παλιά τον όρο "σαδοκαπιταλιστής" και μου ξανάρθε, αντιλαμβάνεστε με ποια αφορμή. Ίσως ήταν στο κόμικς "Ranxerox" του Λιμπερατόρε από το Παρά Πέντε.

Μου φαίνεται χρήσιμη έννοια, μέρες που ζούμε.


----------

